# water conditioner without filter?



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

can i use water conditioner (de-chlorinator) without a filter in a tank for baby turtles?

The water level is going to be kept very low but there will be places for them to climb out and bask. I can easily clean out the tank without a filter since the water level is low


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea you can but i would still add a submersible filter just to keep the water moving.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

is it important to keep the water moving?

right now i have a pretty good setup... have a 50w heat lamp on a basking spot... the store said i probably do not need a heater with the light on warming up the water


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

when they are smaller its more important to keep the water a little warm but as they grow its less necessary within reason of course. healthy water is moving water. in nature water is always moving and when it is still it usually doesnt look too good.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i have just added an air stone into the corner... it doesn't add much "current" to the tank but at least the water will circulate slowly

i think turtles prefer calmer water anyways


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What type of turtles are these?

Do you have uvb lighting over the tank, unobstructed by glass or plastic?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

seems like your going about this the wrong way.
Maybe you should read up about it.

I would definately put an internal filter in there....Turtles are VERY messy pets.

What breed are they?


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

Red bellied turtle and a red eared slider...

I have three adult red eared sliders in a separate 80g tank that i have had for 13 years


----------

